# Does GVH kill torrent processes?



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

Does gvh keep tabs on what processes are running on containers and kill processes? I had deluge running on one of my containers, and found that even though I didnt have any torrents active, the daemon kept being killed. I even had a script check the process list and start up the daemon every minute it wasnt already started, and its log showed that every couple of minutes, the daemon was killed.

Have you faced anything like this?


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

Certainly possible. I think the bigger question is, why on earth are you hosting with GVH? Their attitude towards customers is appalling.


----------



## drmike (May 2, 2014)

Process hunting like this is somewhat intrusive and many frown about it.    Usually it's simply avoided by renaming your daemon


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Certainly possible. I think the bigger question is, why on earth are you hosting with GVH? Their attitude towards customers is appalling.


None of my sites are on GVH. 250GB of storage and plenty of bandwidth. It just begs to be used as a torrent server. 




drmike said:


> Process hunting like this is somewhat intrusive and many frown about it.    Usually it's simply avoided by renaming your daemon


Come on.. It can't be _that_ simple!


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> None of my sites are on GVH. 250GB of storage and plenty of bandwidth. It just begs to be used as a torrent server.
> 
> Come on.. It can't be _that_ simple!


I can think of better hosts with similar resource limits at the same price for torrenting.


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> I can think of better hosts with similar resource limits at the same price for torrenting.


Who? Pray tell.


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> Who? Pray tell.


BuyVM storage plans. 500GB disk space and 5TB of bandwidth for $15usd. US based yes, but many customers there use their boxes for torrenting and haven't any problems.


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> BuyVM storage plans. 500GB disk space and 5TB of bandwidth for $15usd. US based yes, but many customers there use their boxes for torrenting and haven't any problems.


That's $15 per month, right? This one is $47 per year.


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> That's $15 per month, right? This one is $47 per year.


Apologies then, I was looking at their monthly plans on their website.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 2, 2014)

They probably started killing torrent processes globally since those 100TB plans likely caused a huge problem with people torrenting and bandwidth utilization.


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

Would be good for you to get their official response on this.  Have you opened a ticket?  Have you tried renaming the daemon to see if it is still killed?


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Would be good for you to get their official response on this.  Have you opened a ticket?  Have you tried renaming the daemon to see if it is still killed?


And be terminated? Though their official TOS as per http://www.greenvaluehost.com/termsofservice.html doesnt mention torrents as unacceptable, I believe the post in LET might have mentioned this.

I'm not sure. I dont want to risk by termination by asking them.


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> And be terminated? Though their official TOS as per http://www.greenvaluehost.com/termsofservice.html doesnt mention torrents as unacceptable, I believe the post in LET might have mentioned this.
> 
> I'm not sure. I dont want to risk by termination by asking them.


Ah sorry, not been keeping an eye on what they allow or not allow.  Although I'd say if it's not in their ToS or AUP you're at least safe until they rewrite their ToS.  If you cant use torrents at the moment because the process keeps getting killed, do you have a lot to lose?

Any other processes being killed? Specifically high RAM processes?


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Ah sorry, not been keeping an eye on what they allow or not allow.  Although I'd say if it's not in their ToS or AUP you're at least safe until they rewrite their ToS.  If you cant use torrents at the moment because the process keeps getting killed, do you have a lot to lose?
> 
> Any other processes being killed? Specifically high RAM processes?


I've been using a lesser known torrent client without any issues. I don't have any other significant processes running on it. Just apache and deluge.


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> I've been using a lesser known torrent client without any issues. I don't have any other processes running on it. Just apache and deluge.


Any difference in the RAM usage between the two?

One other test to see if they are searching out processes to kill is to rename something small and harmless to deluge and see what happens


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

I'll open a sales ticket with them asking whether they permit torrents or not.


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

From this thread: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/24179/greenvaluehost-disk-i-o-is-poor-post-your-dd-result-here/p2

"Torrents are allowed *as long as they are legal*. We don't have any hidden restrictions on torrents."


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Any difference in the RAM usage between the two?
> 
> One other test to see if they are searching out processes to kill is to rename something small and harmless to deluge and see what happens


Well, renamed mc to deluge and checked. It wasnt killed. Maybe it's just my daemon.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 2, 2014)

dzchimpo said:


> Well, renamed mc to deluge and checked. It wasnt killed. Maybe it's just my daemon.


If I recall, sometimes just renaming it doesn't actually mean thats what will show up in "ps" which I assume is what they are using.

If MC = MineCraft then the process name will be "java"


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> If I recall, sometimes just renaming it doesn't actually mean thats what will show up in "ps" which I assume is what they are using.
> 
> 
> If MC = MineCraft then the process name will be "java"


In this case, mc->midnight commander.

After a:


mv /usr/bin/mc /usr/bin/deluged

and running mc:


```
#ps ax | grep 'deluge'
24286 pts/2    T      0:00 deluged
```


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

Also set up a cron:


* * * * * /bin/bash /root/test.sh
with:



```
cat /root/test.sh
#!/bin/bash
dt=`date`
process=deluged




if ! [[ `ps ax | grep -v grep | grep $process` ]]
then
        dm="daemon was not running at "$dt
        echo $dm | mutt -s "Daemon killed test" -- [email protected]
else
    echo "daemon is already running"
fi
exit
```


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 2, 2014)

If you're peaking near the point of abuse then your process may be killed as a courtesy as opposed to suspension being issued, torrent processes are not specifically targeted.


----------



## Virtovo (May 2, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> If you're peaking near the point of abuse then your process may be killed as a courtesy as opposed to suspension being issued, torrent processes are not specifically targeted.


Hi Jon,

I thought that might be the case hence my questioning.  Are you able to give a little more insight into what metric you are measuring 'abuse' on?


----------



## DomainBop (May 2, 2014)

> Are you able to give a little more insight into what metric you are measuring 'abuse' on?


The Nodewatch alert level for [insert abusive activity name] would be my guess...


----------



## Mun (May 2, 2014)

I used transmissions without issue until I was terminated for an unspecified reason in their catch all clause.

Mun


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 2, 2014)

We have our own community forums, guys, just so that you are aware: http://community.greenvaluehost.com.


----------



## DomainBop (May 2, 2014)

Mun said:


> I used transmissions without issue until I was terminated for an unspecified reason in their catch all clause.
> 
> Mun


That's what you get for signing up with a host whose CEO spends half his life in front of the judge.

Case Numbers For


LANCE A JESSURUN, born in 1992


     Case Number    Name    Status    Date Filed


Select    2014TR005362    LANCE A JESSURUN    Open    11-MAR-14


Select    2014TR005361    LANCE A JESSURUN    Open    11-MAR-14


Select    2013TR027472    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    18-NOV-13


Select    2013TR027471    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    18-NOV-13


Select    2013TR019739    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    16-AUG-13


Select    2013TR019738    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    16-AUG-13


Select    2013TR017889    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    25-JUL-13


Select    2013TR017888    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    25-JUL-13


Select    2012TR022139    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    28-SEP-12


Select    2012TR022138    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    28-SEP-12


Select    2010TR011987    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    17-MAY-10


Select    2010TR011986    LANCE A JESSURUN    Closed    17-MAY-10


----------



## dzchimpo (May 2, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We have our own community forums, guys, just so that you are aware: http://community.greenvaluehost.com.


2 users-you call that a community?


----------

